# Handbrake Cable Required



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

i am trying to source a handbrake cable for a 2005 Rapido 7087F. Any suggestions please? The standard Fiat Ducato ones are either too large or too small
Thanks
Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just a bump to keep you in sight.

cabby


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm a little puzzled by this one as I would have thought the 7087F would have been a standard fitting for a Ducato but saying that I tried fitting a cable from a motor factor on our 742F and it was not the right size and I had to get one from the main agent in the end.......I suppose you have tried them?
Gary


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the bump Cabby. I would have thought the standard Ducato cable would be the one as well, but the garage I took it to couldn't get the correct size from the local Fiat dealer. The seem to think it is because it is on the Alko chassis. I have e:mailed Alko for their opinion but not had a reply as yet.
Thanks again
Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try www.speedycables.co.uk, they are in Swansea.

You will probably have to send them your old one for them to copy it.


----------

